# Thirteen things your burglar won't tell you



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

There are some really great tips here: The best are near the end. Common Sense applied in a vigorous way.

1. Of course I look familiar. I was here just last week cleaning your Carpets, paint ing your shutters, or delivering your new refrigerator.

2. Hey, thanks for letting me use the bathroom when I was working in Your Yard last week. While I was in there, I unlatched the back window to Make my Return a little easier.

3. Love those flowers. That tells me you have taste... And taste means There Are nice things inside. Those yard toys your kids leave out always make Me Wonder what type of gaming system they have.

4. Yes, I really do look for newspapers piled up on the driveway. And I Might leave a pizza flyer in your front door to see how long it takes You to Remove it..

5. If it snows while you're out of town, get a neighbor to create car And Foot tracks into the house. Virgin drifts in the driveway are a dead Giveaway.

6. If decorative glass is part of your front entrance, don't let your Alarm Company install the control pad where I can see if it's set. That makes It Too easy.

7. A good security company alarms the window over the sink. And the Windows On the second floor, which often access the master bedroom - and your Jewelry. It's not a bad idea to put motion detectors up there too.

8. It's raining, you're fumbling with your umbrella, and you forget to Lock Your door - understandable. But understand this: I don't take a day off Because of bad weather.

9. I always knock first. If you answer, I'll ask for directions
Somewhere or Offer to clean your gutters. (Don't take me up on it.)

10. Do you really think I won't look in your sock drawer? I always check Dresser drawers, the bedside table, and the medicine cabinet.

11. Here's a helpful hint: I almost never go into kids' rooms.

12. You're right: I won't have enough time to break into that safe where You Keep your valuables. But if it's not bolted down, I'll take it with me.

13. A loud TV or radio can be a better deterrent than the best alarm System. If you're reluctant to leave your TV on while you're out of town, you Can Buy a $35 device that works on a timer and simulates the flickering glow
Of A real television.

(Find it athttp://www.faketv.com

8 MORE THINGS A BURGLAR WON'T TELL YOU:

1. Sometimes, I carry a clipboard. Sometimes, I dress like a lawn guy And Carry a rake. I do my best to never, ever look like a crook.

2. The two things I hate most: loud dogs and nosy neighbors.

3. I'll break a window to get in, even if it makes a little noise. If Your Neighbor hears one loud sound, he'll stop what he's doing and wait to Hear It again.. If he doesn't hear it again, he'll just go back to what he Was Doing. It's human nature.

4. I'm not complaining, but why would you pay all that money for a fancy Alarm system and leave your house without setting it?

5. I love looking in your windows. I'm looking for signs that you're Home, And for flat screen TVs or gaming systems I'd like. I'll drive or walk Through your neighborhood at night, before you close the blinds, just to Pick my targets.

6. Avoid announcing your vacation on your Facebook page. It's easier Than You think to look up your address.

7. To you, leaving that window open just a crack during the day is a way To Let in a little fresh air. To me, it's an invitation.

8. If you don't answer when I knock, I try the door. Occasionally, I hit The Jackpot and walk right in.

Sources: Convicted burglars in North Carolina, Oregon, California, and
Kentucky ; security consultant Chris McGoey, who runshttp://www.crimedoc and Richard T. Wright, a criminology professor at the
University of Missouri-St. Louis, who interviewed 105 burglars for his Book
Burglars on the Job

Protection for you and your home:

If you don't have a gun, here's a more humane way to wreck someone's evil plans for you. (I guess I can get rid of the baseball bat.):

WASP SPRAY

A friend who is a receptionist in a church in a high risk area was concerned about someone coming into the office on Monday to rob them when they were counting the collection. She asked the local police department about
using pepper spray and they recommended to her that she get a can of wasp spray instead.

The wasp spray, they told her, can shoot up to twenty feet away and is a lot more accurate, while with the pepper spray, they have to get too close to you and could overpower you. The wasp spray temporarily blinds an attacker
until they get to the hospital for an antidote. She keeps a can on her desk in the office and it doesn't attract attention from people like a can of pepper spray would. She also keeps one nearby at home for home protection...
Thought this was interesting and might be of use.

FROM ANOTHER SOURCE

On the heels of a break in and beating that left an elderly woman in Toledo dead, self defense experts have a tip that could save your life.

Val Glinka teaches self-defense to students at Sylvania Southview High School. For decades, he's suggested putting a can of wasp and hornet spray near your door or bed.

Glinka says, "This is better than anything I can teach them."

Glinka considers it inexpensive, easy to find, and more effective than mace or pepper spray. The cans typically shoot 20 to 30 feet; so if someone tries to break into your home, Glinka says, "spray the culprit in the eyes". It's
a tip he's given to students for decades. It's also one he wants everyone to hear. If you're looking for protection, Glinka says look to the spray.

"That's going to give you a chance to call the police; maybe get out."

Maybe even save a life.

PUT YOUR KEYS BESIDE YOUR BED AT NIGHT

Tell your spouse, your children, your neighbors, your parents, your Dr.'s office, the check-out girl at the market, everyone you run across. Put your car keys beside your bed at night...
If you hear a noise outside your home or someone trying to get in your house, just press the panic button for your car. The alarm will be set off, and the horn will continue to sound until either you turn it off or the car battery dies. This tip came from a neighborhood watch coordinator. Next
time you come home for the night and you start to put your keys away, think of this: It's a security alarm system that you probably already have and requires no installation. Test it. It will go off from most everywhere inside your house and will keep honking until your battery runs down or
until you reset it with the button on the key fob chain. It works if you park in your driveway or garage. If your car alarm goes off when someone is trying to break into your house, odds are the burglar/rapist won't stick
around. After a few seconds all the neighbors will be looking out their windows to see who is out there and sure enough the criminal won't want that. And remember to carry your keys while walking to your car in a parking
lot. The alarm can work the same way there

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Great info mate. Another one some friends of mine have and carry around at home is bleach in a small spray bottle with the stream mode selected.

Some have the battery operate pump ones. Just the smell of bleach in the face area not even a hit to the eyes would cause nose and eyes to feel irritated.


----------



## don (Nov 29, 2011)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Great info mate. Another one some friends of mine have and carry around at home is bleach in a small spray bottle with the stream mode selected.
> 
> Some have the battery operate pump ones. Just the smell of bleach in the face area not even a hit to the eyes would cause nose and eyes to feel irritated.


bug spray works great for this, right in the eyes and you can get 20' with some cans, similar to pepper spray


----------



## df001 (Nov 13, 2007)

The thing is, in canada, if you took that route even in your own home, you'd likely be charged... whether or not the crown would drop the charges who knows. But chances are you'd get nailed for assault with a weapon.


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

It is my understanding you can defend yourself and your family to the point of engaging the assailant(s) with lethal results depending on the degree of threatening circumstances. Without a doubt if you chase after the assailant with a weapon in hand outside of your home you will be charged with assault or threatening with intent.

Please remember weapons have no loyalty...it can just as easily be used against you and by the same token just about anything can be used as a weapon; pencils, rolled up newspaper or magazine, towels etc.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I don't recommend wasp spray either. Not when there is pepper spray that can do the equivalent. Not all pepper spray have limited range you know. Some have longer ranges. Besides, you will not be charged for defending your house. You will however be sue for causing bodily harm with malicious intent. This is because you had the choice of using pepper spray but opped for some thing that can permanently damage a persons eye. But everything depends on how you tell it to the police and judge. If you have wasp in your yard and you just happen to have a wasp spray some where close by at the right time. And you used it. It's all good, because you don't have an option at the time.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry to echo off but that's one of the things that pisses me off about Canada. I can understand chasing the attacker outside the house and continuing persuit with a 'weapon' in hand but when some S.O.B breaks into your home with clear damage to your property and with clear motive to break in and 'possible' robbery/injury-harm/etc that if you do anything the criminal can come after you for all you've got.

It just makes it like a criminal paradise sometimes when I think about it. Arghhh.....


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

AquaNeko said:


> Sorry to echo off but that's one of the things that pisses me off about Canada. I can understand chasing the attacker outside the house and continuing persuit with a 'weapon' in hand but when some S.O.B breaks into your home with clear damage to your property and with clear motive to break in and 'possible' robbery/injury-harm/etc that if you do anything the criminal can come after you for all you've got.
> 
> It just makes it like a criminal paradise sometimes when I think about it. Arghhh.....


For you to remember:* "From now on, we have decided to stress the rehabilitation of individuals rather than the protection of society." - Solicitor General Jean-Pierre Goyer, 1971*

Government of Canada statistics ....

10% of home invasions in the USA occur when the home owner is at home
48% of home invasions in Canada occur when the home owner is at home
53% of home invasions in Great Britain occur when the home owner is at home

conclusion ....

In the USA the killer fears the Home Owner,
not so in Canada and Great Britain!

Self defense is not a judge given right, nor is it government given. It is God given, it is inalienable, and it is universal with all that this implies! 
"I don't like the idea of the police telling you, 'Get mugged, get raped, get murdered. We'll come by, take the report, or send flowers.' That's the wrong message." - Tim Bearden

*Definitions of self defends0-section 34 of the criminal code provides *

34. (1) Every one who is unlawfully assaulted without having provoked the assault is justified in repelling force by force if the force he uses is not intended to cause death or grievous bodily harm and is no more than is necessary to enable him to defend himself.

Extent of justification

(2) Every one who is unlawfully assaulted and who causes death or grievous bodily harm in repelling the assault is justified if

(a) he causes it under reasonable apprehension of death or grievous bodily harm from the violence with which the assault was originally made or with which the assailant pursues his purposes; and

(b) he believes, on reasonable grounds, that he cannot otherwise preserve himself from death or grievous bodily harm.

1.	Q. Can I defend my life, in my own home, by whatever means I find available?

1. A. Absolutely

2. Q. Is it legal to defend myself in my home with a pistol?

2. A. It depends on whether you accessed it while it was stored in compliance with the law. If you did get to your safe, unlocked it, got the pistol out, unlocked the trigger, unlocked your ammo, loaded your pistol and then shot the intruder, the tool you used for self-defence is no longer an issue. The only remaining issue will be whether or not you were justified to use deadly force.

Here are the four possible outcomes, if you defend yourself with your pistol in your house.

1. You are justified in using deadly force and use your legally stored pistol: 
-not guilty on both counts.

2. You are justified in using deadly force and use your illegally stored pistol:
-not guilty in using deadly force, guilty of firearms act violation. That could result in losing your license and your guns, at least temporary.

3. You are not justified in using deadly force and use your legally stored pistol: 
-guilty of manslaughter, not guilty of any firearms act violations other then by extension. That will probably earn you at least a few years of jail time and a permanent prohibition from licensing and firearms possession.

4. You are not justified in using deadly force and to top it all you use your illegally stored pistol.

Guilty, guilty. You're probably going away for a bit.

http://www.nfa.ca/content/view/261/199/

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

If someone breaks into the sanctity of my house, then I have to assess the situation in a split second. I will always err on the side of caution and presume their intent is deadly, and I will defend my family and my home accordingly. 

To me, it only makes sense that if you have unlawful intentions when you break into my house, then you leave your rights at the door (or the window) you broke in from. You don't slap a snake and turn your back to it. You pulverize it until you're sure it can't harm you no more. I ain't waitin' to find out if its a cobra or a corn snake. Both get the same treatment if they get within harm's length of my family. I ain't takin' no chances when it comes to my family. That's the bottom line.

Unfortunately, in this glorious nation of ours perpetrators have more rights than the victims, which is why our penal authority is called "Corrections Canada", because there is no punitive element to our judicial system anymore, only so called 'rehab'. 

Jus' my $0.02 worth...


----------

